
Ask HN: Is there a Craigslist-style anonymized email forwarding service? - andjd
Is there a Saas or open source tool that lets you add a craigslist-like anonymized email forwarding service to let users on a site email each other without publishing their real email address? I saw that a now-defunct service that did this called maskedmail, and I was wondering if there is anything comparable that exists now.
======
LinuxBender
I don't have an answer for your question, as those sites come and go due to
being abused. Someone else here may know of one, but I would not add business
dependencies on it. Craigslist have teams dedicated to handling abuse.

An alternate method would be to have a forum that lets users send private
messages each other so they don't even have to expose any email trails at all.
A forum also gives you a place to quickly reach out to your most engaged users
for announcements.

